# Looking at Some New Does



## capriola-nd (Jul 6, 2008)

I am looking at adding one or two new does to our herd. They are from the Pholia Farm herd. I have admired their goats for quite some time. . . So, there are four does for sale. I can only get two, at the most.

First, a 2-year old milking doe from very nice lines. Rosasharn's SS Aquarius +B*S x Twin Creeks Hot Latte *M


> Andante is a 2nd freshener who is calm and a good working doe for the milk stand, but not a heavy enough milker for our dairy. Easy kiddings so far. We have retained two doe kids. Her sire, Aquarius, had a great influence on our herd and her dam brought the potential of one of Twin Creeks best lines.


http://pholiafarm.com/Andante7-08.jpg

Second, a 1.5 year old milking doe, also very nice bloodlines. Pholia Farm KM Riot *B x Pholia Farm RA Chanel 2*M


> Bambi kidded for the first time this spring, She had no kidding problems and delivered a single buck kid. As a first freshener with one kid, she did not freshen with a lot of milk. She carries the strong milking lines of both Jobi Dairy and Rosasharn on her dam's side and our top ten doe Riddle on the sire's side.


http://pholiafarm.com/Bambi.JPG

Third, a bred doe (moon spots). Bred to a GCH +B buck for fall kids. QSF Quite a Scandal *S x Esperanza Pico De Gallo*D AR
http://pholiafarm.com/DewDrop6-06.JPG http://pholiafarm.com/DewdropRear.JPG
Nice qualities to her udder but definitely not perfect. I am not caring so much that she is an older-styled doe, that is easy fairly easy to work with. Udders are super important to me right now.

Fourth, a bred doe. Bred to same buck as the third doe. From the Jobi herd. Not too thrilled with her udder. . . 
http://pholiafarm.com/Amor.jpg http://pholiafarm.com/AmorRear.JPG

I am leaning mostly towards the first and second does. . . the bred does are quite tempting though but I can only get two, at the very most. Who would you get?

Here is the breeder's website. http://pholiafarm.com/Sales.htm

I am also thinking about a *B buck kid they have for sale. Really nice milking lines behind him. 
http://pholiafarm.com/Midas%20Touch%20H ... 20buck.JPG


----------



## sparks879 (Oct 17, 2007)

I really like the first doe. She is very dairy uphill tight smooth shoulders long neck. the only thing i noticed right off the bat is she toes out in both front and back
beth


----------



## RowdyKidz (Apr 2, 2009)

I like the 1st and 3rd. But I have limited knowledge. :wink:


----------



## BetterBuckskins (Feb 1, 2009)

I'd get the first doe


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Thats tough, I really like the udder on the third doe but like the build of the last doe over all the others. I don't know the "perfect" udder but the third does looks like something I would have no problem milking, maybe have her teats a tad bigger though. The fourth doe has a build that I really like, tight shoulders, uphill stance and a bit more of a level rump, her udder could use a higher rear but then again you have seen what my girls have....lol


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

if udder is most important to you - you need pictures of the 1st adn 2nd does udders to make a decision. Because based on the body pictures of the 3rd adn 4th does they are nice.....but you dont like their udders. to be fair you need udder pictures on the 1st and 2nd does :thumbup:


----------



## goatbless (Jan 10, 2009)

If it were me I'd get the first and third does from the pictures they have on their site.


----------



## capriola-nd (Jul 6, 2008)

Stacey, I was waiting on pictures and received them just now. They were not totally filled. . . I like 2nd doe's udder better but the first and second doe are being sold as a pair. They both have nice medials. Bambi (the 2nd doe) has better teat placement/size.


----------



## SDK (Jun 26, 2008)

lol I've always loved andante so .. thats a duh for me..



but .. i'm leaning away from dewdrop... i didnt like her mom..at all

The Jobi doe isnt bad.. 

but.. if you get one of bambi's udder.. it'd be easier


----------



## keren (Oct 26, 2008)

from these pics, I'd take the first and fourth does, very nice girls


----------



## sparks879 (Oct 17, 2007)

you could always get the pair and then resell the doe you didnt like. If you dint like her.
beth


----------



## ksacres (Oct 30, 2007)

The first doe is by far the nicest overall (IMO).

I would stick with just her, and save your extra money. Eventually another really nice doe will come along and you will be glad you did. It's always much easier to buy an animal than it is to sell one.


----------



## Firestone Creek Farm (Jul 11, 2008)

I prefer 1 and 2. Two has nice shoulders and her rump isn't steep. She also looks like she has good legs and well positioned feet. Number one DOES toe out, so you'll have to make sure you have a buck that can fix that. I'm a stickler when it comes to legs. No use having a fantastic udder if the legs and feet can't support it. The feet are hidden in some of the other pics; I'd have to see those up close. At least you know what you're working with when it comes to the first two.


----------

